# What are you looking for in 2015



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fortune tellers and any conjurer for me! Witches as always.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

Does "friendlier prices" from Grandin Road count?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Always Sleepy Hollow and of course witches. I get a new Resin Tombstone every year.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I think for my annual party theme, I'm going to be hitting up the thrift and second hand stores for used white sheets to bloody up and make look gross for my hospital walls. I've also got my eye on green LED lights and lots of plain, empty jars.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

> Wanted to find out what everyone was looking forward to for the 2015 season. What genre of masks or props?


If you are looking for some guidance to plan inventory purchases, my personal purchases will be quite small this year, but I am considering a cemetery caretaker, and a zombie mask to be used for props. I haven't settled on a caretaker mask to this point but am drawn to Ugly Rumour and not at all drawn to Uncle Creepy. I want this character to look old, spooky and on the verge of death but I don't want him to be mistaken for a zombie. Thus no blood, torn flesh, exposed bone, and requires a closed mouth. The zombie mask I am looking for will be complimentary to Ghoulish Productions Crazy Sewed and Rotting Death. I am looking for loose hair as the prop will be motorized or a pneumatic Casa Fear style zombie.

Good luck with your inventory planning.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Seems like the life-sized skeletons, realistic skulls, and Crazy Bones animals are very popular right now. We are also on the lookout for props for the Mad Lab.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I would like for Target and Grandin Road to really wow me again. I would also like some decent Halloween magazines. It has been too many years of crap.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Vintage, always vintage or vintage repro which is easy to find all year.

I'm trying to decide whether or not to have a party (it would be our first Halloween party) so I've decided if we do it will be vintage Halloween. I've amassed a decent collection of Ben Cooper/Collegeville costumes & other vintagey things & that will be what I'll go with.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Pickled oddities would be neat, as would a creepy ventriloquist dummy or two.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

more headless horseman items.. cant wait to see what CVS does this year.. hope they will build on what they offered last year... i think i purchased almost every prop from them that they offered..


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Trick or Treat Studios has some very cool masks coming this year. Also I'm looking to add an alien blow mold and the Distortions Alien Death prop to my stable this year.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm hoping to really amp up the mad scientist laboratory this year. Last year my friend who helps me haunt made an awesome blinking panel out of the new color change LED christmas lights, but unfortunately it went on the fritz the day of. I got a fresh string of lights and fixed it. Ready for next time!

I just got some Voss Spring Water bottles and I'm scraping the paint labels off to turn them into some kind of bubbling, glowing light machine. I had thought they might have changed to ceramic labeling, which is impossible to remove, but I was wrong, it comes off just fine with a utility knife.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm hoping the garden center where I bought Silas and Victor has more Gargoyles this year and that Target has something decent again too. While I'm sure I'll buy stuff, I can't think of anything other than gargoyles I am looking to pickup...also could use a ton of corn stalks or sunflower stalks


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I'm hoping the garden center where I bought Silas and Victor has more Gargoyles this year and that Target has something decent again too. While I'm sure I'll buy stuff, I can't think of anything other than gargoyles I am looking to pickup...


Try checking Design Toscano, as they have lots of gargoyles and do sales quite often anymore; right now is 25% off, up until midnight, using code _JANFLASH_. Additionally, I also hope that Target goes back to the way that they were years ago.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

I am looking forward to the Twisty the Clown mask that Trick or Treat studios gave a sneak peek of on their Facebook page. Other than that I may pick up a Death Studios witch mask. I plan on actually making more of my items now and only buying what I can't make or really want.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

There was a noticed demand for witches and Cthulhu starting last season. We are looking into doing more Oddities style props for those looking to fill their shelves. We just released two in December and will add two more. I plan to keep an eye out for any of the requests above at the upcoming shows and report back. With Photos and videos of course.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

BTW doto the mask you described we have our uncut Gravedigger mask which might fit what you are looking for...


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm looking for more skeleton animals (Crazy Bonez) and newer skeleton gnomes(Mermaids). Also looking forward to what CVS does this year. Might want to add to my life size collection of Nightmare Before Christmas. Otherwise I will wait til the November sales.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Sidnami said:


> I'm looking for more skeleton animals (Crazy Bonez) and newer skeleton gnomes(Mermaids). Also looking forward to what CVS does this year. Might want to add to my life size collection of Nightmare Before Christmas. Otherwise I will wait til the November sales.


ooo, ooo, you have a LIFESIZED collection of NBC?? Did you make them or purchase, and do you have any pics that you can share?


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Store bought. The Jack Skeleton was from 2 years ago and they introduced Oogie Boogie last year. I hope they do Zero this year. See Walgreens 2014 posting on this board.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

This year, I need to finish all the props I began and that are in various stages of undone. This includes a large cemetery column style tombstone. A corpsed skeleton, 2 three axis skulls, which need programming, and a cemetery grave digger. Bethene gave me the most fabulous head she made and I have created the pvc body, and purchased the clothes. I just need to put him together.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

New Atmosfear Fx coming this summer.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lots of witch stuff from rubby slippers to a huge sand timer to a flying money for my oz witch


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Skeletons - both human & animals. going to start doing tombstones since I lost several last year. Looking forward to making my own.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Same as every year, because I've yet to find them! 

The Special FX T&L machine that Bobzilla found at a thrift shop, two giant skeletal hands, a Headless Horseman tombstone, now that I have the life size CVS figure...and I forget what else, LOL. 

I actually over-bought last year when clearance hit 90%. So now I have things that don't really have a good spot in my scene, but I'll manage, anyway.

The big things that I want to add this year are home-made.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't generally buy props, but am always on the lookout for reasonably priced and realistic skulls, bones, and skeletons. Not all neccessarily human. 

I would LOVE for someone to sale a reasonably priced bag of realistic disarticulated bones. Especially ribs. In fact, a bag o rib bones would be a dream. Not a rib CAGE, just ribs.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a couple projects in mind for summer and fall, otherwise last year I didn't get everything out so the main goal this year is to... get everything out, haha.

In summer I want to build an entrance archway for the cemetery. I've been collecting pictures of others' projects and am deciding on how I'll want to style it. Once fall hits I'm going to buy or order a few boxes of the Dollar Tree carvable pumpkins and carve them, then attach to string lights to create a Halloween Tree out front.

Otherwise I'm just going to see what comes to me via thrift store/craigslist/sale purchases and Secret Reaper exchanges.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

As always, that time of year when everyone starts showing Halloween-themed movies and TV shows (can't it start any earlier?!). I can start my own marathons any time, but it's nice to see everyone getting into the spirit, even with commercials!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Plague doctor masks


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

HexMe said:


> I would like for Target and Grandin Road to really wow me again. I would also like some decent Halloween magazines. It has been too many years of crap.


A real haunters magazine would be great.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I don't generally buy props, but am always on the lookout for reasonably priced and realistic skulls, bones, and skeletons. Not all neccessarily human.
> 
> I would LOVE for someone to sale a reasonably priced bag of realistic disarticulated bones. Especially ribs. In fact, a bag o rib bones would be a dream. Not a rib CAGE, just ribs.


I was running today and saw a deer near the dirt trail that runs along the south side of 193 between Fairfield and Fort Lane. Looks like it's been there a while..


----------



## 65Ace (Jan 29, 2015)

Hoping to take my Pirate Theme upscale by adding a ships wheel and a cannon. 
If my cannon turns out half as cool as Hirez00's pirate cannons I'll be happy.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I am excited to get my fog machine up and running this year. I bought it and everything I needed last year but I got sick and fell way behind on everything so the fog machine never even made it out of the box. :/ I am also looking forward to improving my graveyard.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> I was running today and saw a deer near the dirt trail that runs along the south side of 193 between Fairfield and Fort Lane. Looks like it's been there a while..


I guess Unorthodox is on his way...


----------



## Scary2223 (Feb 3, 2015)

I am looking SO MUCH forward to my latest idea, Snitch on the Witch. It is comparable to elf on the shelf. I hope you guys can a lll goo check it out on kickstarter.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

matrixmom said:


> I guess Unorthodox is on his way...


 My collection would probably shock quite a few here. Been watching one decompose near my place as well. Lots of people will pick up the skull, the ribs are usually still around.

Still doesn't mean I wouldn't be interested in a steady supply of nice reasonably priced fakes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Found my witch of souls at a great price will be here Monday .
I have found all the witches I need now to find a flying monkey from oz


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would still like to add a witch or two, but I have plenty of time. The neighborhood kids will be so excited. I have always had lots of crashed witches in the front yard and we dress up out front. We open the double doors and they can see all the hanging ghouls and witches an we have pumpkins and other things in the front and a cemetery out back. But, I will have an entire coven of witches this year our front plus my full size fortune tellers. I hope to get the garage cleaned out and decked out with them. Now, I just have to coordinate dates with texaslucky. She wants to have her party on Halloween and I hope she doesn't because I just have to be home this year.

I have my newest witch on the Fed Ex truck out for delivery today!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i want to find like 2 of these


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Had I known that last Halloween, I would have picked up a couple extras!!
I have one, wonder if I can scan it.......


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

dont laugh at me but i want a dino mask, and one of the below ape mask. like off of the old Danger 5 show 














dont judge me its funny


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Saki, I have one of those posters and will send her. I was looking for one last year and Lady Sherry picked one up for me. I found some in the meantime and picked up one. She gave me the poster yesterday. I will send it on to you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Saki, I have one of those posters and will send her. I was looking for one last year and Lady Sherry picked one up for me. I found some in the meantime and picked up one. She gave me the poster yesterday. I will send it on to you!


thank you so much


----------



## chrisperry89 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm looking forward to a new venue, we're using an old school!! Its soo creepy. Looking for ideas


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

More skeletons and mannequins. I bought my first skeleton on Craigslist last summer. Named him Kevin. I dropped Kevin during cleanup over Halloween and now his torso is separated from his legs. I'm debated whether or not I'm going to put him back together. It might be awesome to have a severed skeleton. 

I made some really bad scarecrows last year. I've done a little more research to make them look more lifelike, so I'm going to do that. 

Also looking to build a FCG, but I am NOT mechanical at all so if my husband can't do it, I'll try to pull a ghost illusion/peppers ghost. 

I'm glad Halloween is on a Saturday in 2015. I'll take the 30th off of work and have 2 whole days to put the backyard haunt together. WOOT!


----------



## zukeeper (Nov 4, 2008)

a projector , the stuff I have seen here is just to neat not to want to try


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Traditional horror figures such as Michael Meyers, Leatherface, a Lugosi style Dracula, etc.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

As always I look forward to my annual Halloween Ghostly Galavant at the Historic Cabildo here in The Big Easy.

Looking forward to a new character for 2015. So far I have been The Vampire Lestat, Mrs. Bates, Merlin The Magician.

Thinking about doing either my Evil Warlock or Evil Duchess. Or maybe something else. But the wheels are spinning!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hope to add two more pose 'n stay skeletons this year. (I think I have room for 4 more in the closet)


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Hope to add two more pose 'n stay skeletons this year. (I think I have room for 4 more in the closet)


You have room? I'd kill for room. My husband keeps telling me I need to get rid of things so I could have more room. I say we build another shed. That would give us room without getting rid of something I might need later.

What do I want for 2015? Dolls. All kinds of dolls. And doll parts, arms, legs, heads.


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

an affordable projector and super awesome group costume idea. an original one (good luck LOL)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Costumer, love the Merlin costume. Well, both are great, but I am going to make a Merlin prop this year for my Conjurer's Consortium.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Not original, but I would go with Hocus Pocus as a group. Lots of parts---the three sisters, Billy Bones, the Devil, his wife in curlers, bus driver, parents of the kids, etc.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm just hoping to add more to my pumpkin collection. This week I plan on making a tentative, more detailed list of the things I want/need.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

scareme said:


> What do I want for 2015? Dolls. All kinds of dolls. And doll parts, arms, legs, heads.


Have you seen these doll head tealight holders? They actually look a little creepier in person.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> Have you seen these doll head tealight holders? They actually look a little creepier in person.
> 
> View attachment 236929


Oooooo~where did you see these, Garth? If these are available from a store, that would save the work of carving up baby doll heads...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

pumpkineater, you could actually make a silicone mold of one doll head and then use the mold to make them out of plaster.


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

Love those creepy doll heads! Nice!
This year I am expanding and am planning a swamp area, so I am on the look out for anything swamp like. 
Vines, moss, gators and snakes, oh my!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

punkineater said:


> Oooooo~where did you see these, Garth? If these are available from a store, that would save the work of carving up baby doll heads...


http://www.darksidedisplays.com/detail.aspx?ID=8964

I have ordered from Darkside Displays a few times over the years, with no problems, so I would consider them to be a reputable company.


----------



## kreepy.kevin (Jan 7, 2014)

I found out that spidersoftheweb has all the new crazy bonez animals in stock already. Very cool ... Pulled this image off the site.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm looking forward to more trips to thrift stores to find elements for props and costumes leading up to Halloween. I may actually build some things. Nothing big, I don't have money or storage for it yet. Just some simple things like tombstones, maybe some dollar store stuff to make a fence for a little grave yard. I'm also looking forward to the after Halloween sales. Last year Spirit had a great one, but I was worse than broke so couldn't take advantage of it. What I'[m really looking forward to though is going out and about with my family in our costumes! Last year we walked in the Halloween parade in downtown Burlington NC. It was a really good time, and I'm hoping we'll be able to do it again this year.


----------

